#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Direct Admission in MIET Meerut

## Sachali

*About :*  Meerut Institute of Engineering & Technology,  popularly called MIET is one of the oldest institute established in  Uttar Pradesh in 1997 and has been thepioneer of technical education in  the state and known for quality education and its results and  placements. UPTU had conducted survey for awarding Academic Excellence  Awards in the year 2008 and 2009 MIET has won the Academic Excellence  Award for 2008 and again for 2009 i.e. for both consecutively.
*Branches & Intake :*

Computer Science & EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Instrumentation   EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBiotechnologyChemical Engineering Civil Engineering
*Please contact me if you need "Direct admission in management quota seats in MIET Meerut" in B.TECH. (2012-2016) .


Contact me now, limited seats left...

+91-9716005045 (Alisha Khanna)*








  Similar Threads: Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in MIET,Meerut Direct MBAAdmissions-2012 in MIET,Meerut Direct B.Tech Admissions-2012 in MIET,Meerut Direct Admission in Subharati University Meerut Direct admission in b.tech in meerut - b.tech direct admition in meerut

----------

